# New and need some advice



## bobTheBodyBuilder (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey everybody- im a pro bodybuilder so im constintly trying to eat to get huge and muscular. My problim is that my cooking lacks power and accuracy so when I execute a  cooking recipe, it tends to fail miserably. Now Im almost embaressed to admit this but I have this kind of dream of being a real chef in an upscale reseraunt some day- but i cant even cook well, so my first question is where to start and my second question is, would it be possible starting at the age of 32, to eventually become a top scale chef?

Thanks,
Jimmy Dickerman


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 3, 2009)

Check out the "career advice" thread (use the search function), and do you have any schools in your area that offer Culinary Arts, or even basic cooking classes?
Not sure what you mean by lacking accuracy, are you not following recipes? They are helpful to beginner cooks.  I like to read recipes, then usually do my own thing, don't measure anything unless I am baking.
and, Welcome!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to DC! Here is a link to the Career Advice thread for you.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 3, 2009)

It's never too late to follow your dream.  I'm currently in school for a second career and most of my classmates are my son's age!  If you really want it, you'll find a way to make it happen.  Start with the basics by taking some cooking classes.  Check out your local community college and see what they offer.  Good Luck!


----------



## cookingexp (Dec 4, 2009)

there is no age barrier to get your dreams true. You can definitely try and become a good chef. And failures are always a part of success. Unless and until you fail, you won't realize the importance of success. You just need to practice and get better and better


----------

